# ATTN Beginner Knitters and those who wanna help



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Let's start a beginners club right here in the forums?

What I was thinking is that we could pick videos of skills on YouTube, particular stitches, and or even a book like The Sweater Workshop and do knit alongs. That way we could work together and share our confusion. 

Right now I'm working The Sweater Workshop. I got the book from amazon and I'm reading and knitting the sweater sampler. I'd love to have someone to knit with on line.

What do you think?


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

I didn't know about this book. Are you doing the sampler? I think that's a good idea. I've been knitting for quite a while, but there are some things on that sampler I've never done. I did the little sample sweater in Beth Brown-Reinsel's gansey book, and that was terrifically helpful. 

And I could certainly use advice about gauge, needle adjustment, and yarn substitution from some of the experts here. I'd be glad to do some group work on this.


----------



## WISECOOKIE50 (Jan 22, 2011)

Would love to join group but right now with summer I'm pretty busy...but would love to follow along & picking up on tips. Cookie


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

GREAT IDEA --I just started to make my first sweater and I would love to participate.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

xultar said:


> Let's start a beginners club right here in the forums?
> 
> What I was thinking is that we could pick videos of skills on YouTube, particular stitches, and or even a book like The Sweater Workshop and do knit alongs. That way we could work together and share our confusion.
> 
> ...


Hi...great idea..however I know they are doing a KAL sweater workshop from that book in ravelry..
but I am open to any ideas otherwise.


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, I see you said you're doing the sampler. I'm about to leave for a week's vacation, but as soon as I return, I'll be glad to plunge into the sampler if you're still working on it. I'll try to pick up the book while I'm away and will be in touch as soon as I return.

Meanwhile I'll be checking the forum, so if you post comments, I'll be able to keep up, and I bet folks will join in. Great idea.

Happy spring break, Easter, and Passover to you and all who pass through here. Martha


----------



## knitwiz (Mar 5, 2011)

Great Idea! I've been knitting for many years and would love to have a cyber knit-buddy to share some knitting time. I just ordered the book on Amazon and should have it by Tuesday or Wednesday. :thumbup:


----------



## GJB (Mar 6, 2011)

Where is the book --Name and author -- can it go on a e reader-- Cost
GJB


----------



## Susan645 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sounds wonderful! 
I am returning to knitting after decades of not knitting and enjoy trying new techniques. I look forward to seeing this.


----------



## knitwiz (Mar 5, 2011)

GJB said:


> Where is the book --Name and author -- can it go on a e reader-- Cost
> GJB


I just checked my Kindle and did not find it available for a download. Amazon has it -- search under books -- The Sweater Workshop; they have a regular bound version and a spiral bound version available.


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

I would like to join this group. I just placed my order for the book on Amazon. Sounds like a fun project together.

Can you tell us what supplies we'll need so we can be ready.


----------



## CRdogmom (Apr 22, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea! Not sure if I am ready for more than mittens, but I will give it my best.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 12, 2011)

Perhaps a separate topic or category for knit-a-longs or mystery knit along. 

I think maybe creating a cateogory of U-tube knitting helps and contribute links on various stitches and such would be great.
Maybe have a main list where we would add on to it so as not to create dups.

Might be a interest for it. I have learned so much from u-tube.

Hugs, Dusty


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

I think it's a great idea. I would like to try something with a group on line. I am constantly looking for ways to expand my limited knowledge. That's why I love this forum so much. I have learned so much just reading about others probllems and ideas.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm interested.


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I AM VERY INTERESTED ALSO. I NEED TO GO ON AMAZON AND ORDER THE BOOK WHICH I WILL DO IMMEDIATELY. I HAVE KNITTED A LONG TIME BUT NOT CONTINUALLY.I LOVE THIS SITE AND I REALLY WANT TO JOIN IN. I DO WORK SO MY TIME IS LIMITED BUT I WILL DO MY BEST.I HAVE A LOT TO LEARN. THIS IS GREAT. THANK YOU SO MUCH.


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

Count me in. I just ordered Sweater Workshop from Amazon after reading your blog. I have a lot to learn since I am for of new to knitting and am constantly trying to learn new things. I look at a lot of u-tube videos since I don't have anyone close to me that knits or crochet. Sometimes I visit knitting shops if I have a question which I can't solve and I find that if you did not buy your yarn at their shop they are not too friendly. I will be checking back to this forum on a daily basis. Thanks for your foresight.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

xultar said:


> Let's start a beginners club right here in the forums?
> 
> What I was thinking is that we could pick videos of skills on YouTube, particular stitches, and or even a book like The Sweater Workshop and do knit alongs. That way we could work together and share our confusion.
> 
> ...


I would love to do this. I am in the midst of knitting a vest, being guided by my instructor. However, it is frustrating because she did not give me a pattern to follow, so as I finish each section, I have to wait until I get the next instruction from her. I decided to just get a pattern and start over, so this would be a great way to do it. Count me in. Looking forward to it.


----------



## janny (Feb 23, 2011)

YES...I'm in...I am ordering the book right now..how will we stay in touch? Daily? Under a specific reply title? Just want to be in the loop...no pun intended!!Hee hee! I am sooooooo excited about this.


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds great to me! I have knitted for quite a while but have never been in a knit-a-long and could certainly use help in sweater pattern adjustments, etc.


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I HAVE ORDERED MY BOOK AND SHOULD GET IT ON MONDAY. I'M VERY EXCITED.MAY ALL OF YOU HAVE A HAPPY EASTER.


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

knitwiz said:


> Great Idea! I've been knitting for many years and would love to have a cyber knit-buddy to share some knitting time. I just ordered the book on Amazon and should have it by Tuesday or Wednesday. :thumbup:


HI, Knitwiz!

I feel the same way as you do. I would love to join a knit-a-long and become more adept at knitting sweaters. I learned to knit as a child, but just restarted since my family is grown and I have more time. We lived on LI for 25 yrs and my daughter went to RPI up where you live in Troy. We now live in MD and my daughter is a pediatrician in VA. I feel it would be fun to be knitting buddies. I would like to make a sweater that fit me better and somethings for the grandchildren, a new little girl due in July. I will order the book, too.


----------



## iistok (Feb 14, 2011)

I would like to try but I don't like purl stitches . so can I choose the project before to go along to follow?


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

xultar said:


> Let's start a beginners club right here in the forums?
> 
> What I was thinking is that we could pick videos of skills on YouTube, particular stitches, and or even a book like The Sweater Workshop and do knit alongs. That way we could work together and share our confusion.
> 
> ...


count me in.


----------



## cherylpeterson1 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm interested too!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I do the English method do you think I still can participate? I would be willing to try knitting on-line. I think someone needs to set us up as far as yarn, pattern and needles.


----------



## April_Showers (Apr 3, 2011)

Can I join?


----------



## Knitaholic (Apr 3, 2011)

Dusty said:


> Perhaps a separate topic or category for knit-a-longs or mystery knit along.
> 
> I think maybe creating a cateogory of U-tube knitting helps and contribute links on various stitches and such would be great.
> Maybe have a main list where we would add on to it so as not to create dups.
> ...


 I am interested! Dusty's idea is a good one too, a main list to prevent duplicates.


----------



## G.E. (Feb 13, 2011)

Not a beginner, but I would like to recommened the book. 
I have used the method described in it for several years. So has my daughter. The main point for me was that it eliminates sewing. So far I have made six sweaters using this way. After the first I used the method , but my own stitch patterns.
Have fun!


----------



## ladychodan (Apr 7, 2011)

sounds like a good idea, but I cannot take part. I do not know how to knit at all, although I would like to learn. I can crochet, but I have never been able to understand patterns.


----------



## elvisgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

I would LOVE to participate in a beginners club!


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

i would like to join in as l am quite intimidated by sweaters! i get to the sleeves and get scared!! lol will look into buying the book. i have a couple different yarns that i bought for sweaters and lately have been thinking of making afgans with them but maybe now.......


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

ok i bought the book! i'm in!!!!


----------



## craftyretiredsue (Feb 15, 2011)

I am somewhat interested but as always I have about 5 projects going right now. I want to check out the book first. What is the name and author?


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

OK...How do I sign up???


----------



## moni (Apr 16, 2011)

WONDERFUL I am starting a new sweater and it can be challenging. I would love to read all the questions and answers by all of you great knitters. Moni


----------



## freedomdove (Apr 9, 2011)

This sounds like a good idea. I would like to join. I and a partner are starting a business helping others that are less fortunate than ourselves. Neither of us knit real good and the beginner instructions for knitting would be a great help.


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Count me in...I would love to learn various stitches and techniques. 

YarnLady


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

I would like to join in as well. I will order the book today.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm interested
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## mexgal25 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm interested...would really enjoy "getting back" to one of my favorite hobbies..Thanks for your idea


----------



## freedomdove (Apr 9, 2011)

mjp362 said:


> ok i bought the book! i'm in!!!!


Where does a person go to order the book? Guess I am a little off in left field here. Sorry, but would really enjoy finding out where to order it so I can do so also.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

The easiest places are either your local library or for those of us that want to have the book, Amazon.com.


----------



## freedomdove (Apr 9, 2011)

Weezieo77 said:


> The easiest places are either your local library or for those of us that want to have the book, Amazon.com.


Okay...as if I didn't sound stupid before now I will really sound stupid but what is the name of the book?


----------



## GVknits (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm interested also. I'll check Amazon for the book.


----------



## nargis shaikh (Mar 20, 2011)

hi,this is very good idea.I am inetrested because i know kniting but i do not know how to read pattern and follow . l am really looking some one teach me all these knitting abbrevations.pl let me know when u start .thank u


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

I am definitely interested. Have ordered the book from Amazon.
Thanks for this idea ------ I too have learned a lot from this newsletter and am looking forward to learning more!


----------



## joysjunk (Mar 7, 2011)

sounds good to me too. i have been knitting for years but am doing my first sweater now. oops, forgot i did one over 30 years ago for my sister. she showed it to me the other day (doesn't fit her anymore but she refuses to throw/give it away.) isn't that just like a good sister!


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh, wow. I joined at the right time. As you can see by my name, I am new to knitting,since February. Any helps would be great for this new knitter. I need details about this book and cables. I have crocheted for years, and never made a sweater, so sweaters would be very new to me. I never had the courage to brave a project I would actually wear.  But I do want to. I need details please.


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

I ordered the book from Amazon just now! Elaine


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

I would love to join in! I just ordered the book on Amazon. 
I am a very beginner knitter. As of right now, I have under my knitting belt:

1 simple garter stitch scarf.
1 baby blanket 
1 baby hat, knitted flat and seamed down the back.
1 potato chip scarf
1 baby hat knit in the round using magic loop.
3/4 of another baby blanket that I'm still working on.

That's it. I'm still a knitting baby... 

Today, I'm going to attempt my first sock using the magic loop method.

For those of you who are thinking about getting the book, it's selling out fast. Only 3 left of the paperback and 5 left of the spiral bound. I sprung for the spiral bound because I hate books that don't stay open when I'm trying to follow a pattern. 

Can't wait to get the book and get started!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

xultar said:


> Let's start a beginners club right here in the forums?
> 
> What I was thinking is that we could pick videos of skills on YouTube, particular stitches,
> What do you think?


Personally I think one of the greatest features of this forum is that we do not segregate the beginners over in a corner and tell them as a group they need to learn their stitches from this source or that one. Right now they have the entire forum at their disposal. That is an incredible recourse.

I like to think show me yours and I'll show you mine is what doing needle craft together is all about. Many of us are knitting the same patterns. If you want someone to knit a pattern with you, ask for a knitting buddy. I'm sure you will find one here.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow, you took this totally the wrong way, I think.
No one is talking about segregating beginners.


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

I just ordered my book from Amazon.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

CamillaNelson said:


> xultar said:
> 
> 
> > Let's start a beginners club right here in the forums?
> ...


Wow I think i just sent u a friend request @ KP. I wanted to talk about knitting tiny dog sweaters b'cuz I have 4 tiny pups. Do you knit them on DPNS? When I get good enough id like to do a chihuahua sweater knit long with you.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Weal said:


> I just ordered my book from Amazon.


YEA YEA YEA YEA YEA YEA!


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

When do you guys wanna start, like May 15? we could start a thread on 5/15 with to ask questions? Post pix of progress? Give ourselves assignments and encouragement. 

I'd just like to find some folks in the forums who've knitted a sampler to be our coaches. I tried to knit a sampler already and it is too big. I didnt have anyone to talk to or ask questions of that is why I started this thread.

I posted one when I joined and asked if anyone knitted the sampler and it got no replies. 

Any one knit the sampler? Ask all your buddies here on KP and see if we can beg them to be a coach. If not then just beg them to coach or allow us to bug them with questions when we get started.


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

The Sweater Workshop by Jacqueline Fee. I love this book. I have never actually done the sampler, but I use the book a lot for techniques. I am currently working on the Temple Cats hat from Knit Picks. It has stylized cats in tabby (brown) on a cream background. Jacqueline has a section on weaving that I always use with color work instead of stranding. I can't stand the floats. You weave the off color in every other stitch, but it does not show from the front. It is great! I may not knit with you but I want to keep in touch with this thread. I've got too many projects stacked up. Great idea!


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

nargis shaikh said:


> hi,this is very good idea.I am inetrested because i know kniting but i do not know how to read pattern and follow . l am really looking some one teach me all these knitting abbrevations.pl let me know when u start .thank u


I have issues with pattern reading too. I don't know if it will help with pattern reading but it will help with following. See if a friend or local library has the book first then you can see if it will help. I know directly after this I'd like to do. A pattern based type knit along so I can learn to speak and read knitting
:mrgreen: . I have to read pages like 2 & 3 times to figure stuff out. I feel like an idiot.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

templetb said:


> The Sweater Workshop by Jacqueline Fee. I love this book. I have never actually done the sampler, but I use the book a lot for techniques. I am currently working on the Temple Cats hat from Knit Picks. It has stylized cats in tabby (brown) on a cream background. Jacqueline has a section on weaving that I always use with color work instead of stranding. I can't stand the floats. You weave the off color in every other stitch, but it does not show from the front. It is great! I may not knit with you but I want to keep in touch with this thread. I've got too many projects stacked up. Great idea!


Maybe I can enlist you to be a coach!!!!! Please! Since you already have the book and you are familiar with knit picks maybe you can answer a question for me. She says cast on 64 cable stitches on a 16 inch cable needle. 16 inches seems too long. Does that mean my cast on was too tight? When I stretched the cast on it came apart. :shock: That is what lead me to try and get a knit along together.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Frogsong said:


> I would love to join in! I just ordered the book on Amazon.
> I am a very beginner knitter. As of right now, I have under my knitting belt:
> 
> 1 simple garter stitch scarf.
> ...


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

craftyretiredsue said:


> I am somewhat interested but as always I have about 5 projects going right now. I want to check out the book first. What is the name and author?


You are right I'm totally DUH for not including that...jacquline fee


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

mrsglobe said:


> Yes, I see you said you're doing the sampler. I'm about to leave for a week's vacation, but as soon as I return, I'll be glad to plunge into the sampler if you're still working on it. I'll try to pick up the book while I'm away and will be in touch as soon as I return.
> 
> Meanwhile I'll be checking the forum, so if you post comments, I'll be able to keep up, and I bet folks will join in. Great idea.
> 
> Happy spring break, Easter, and Passover to you and all who pass through here. Martha


I'm thinking a May 15 start date....how do y'all feel about that? We could start June that would give people time to read into the book first. What do you guys think?


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

WISECOOKIE50 said:


> Would love to join group but right now with summer I'm pretty busy...but would love to follow along & picking up on tips. Cookie


Maybe you can be a coach? Can we ask you questions?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

xultar said:


> Let's start a beginners club right here in the forums?
> 
> What I was thinking is that we could pick videos of skills on YouTube, particular stitches, and or even a book like The Sweater Workshop and do knit alongs. That way we could work together and share our confusion.
> 
> ...


I would like to see a series on books. From reading the reviews in knitting magazine I have the impression that they tend to be cheerleaders. I would like to see what people who actually are using them think about them, or about aspects of them. I think the Nicky Epstein book on afghans is gorgeous, but I look at it from the standpoint of what motif I can pick up and drop into something I'm designing. Others apparently have found many mistakes, of which I would have been totally unaware. I try to get books on interlibrary loan before I invest, especially about a new technique, but I have not been very successful at that


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

I too am very interested...A sweater is next on my Knitting to do list as I have just completed my 18th pair of Knitted socks...Socks were my latest challenge... : )


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

penelope said:


> I would like to join this group. I just placed my order for the book on Amazon. Sounds like a fun project together.
> 
> Can you tell us what supplies we'll need so we can be ready.


I will put all that in a thread with the start date. What do you think about mid May or beginning of June.

I know you'll need worsted weight yarn 2 colours , a 16 inch circular...needles, though I'm thinking 9 or 12 I need to get answers on that a stitch marker (loop of yarn, rubber band,) and dpns.


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

I am really new and would love to join. However I am moving soon so right now I am packing. Would love to follow along though.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so new I am still shiny. I will join in if you ladies will let me in. Just as I was about to quit, someone comes along with a wonderful idea, so I will pull my few needles out of the trash and stand by for further instructions and start date list of material and so on.


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't think May 15 would be a good date to begin the group. The Moon will be in Scorpio. It is not a good time for group work. How about May 18, the Moon is in Sagittarius which is a much more congenial sign. Yes, I am a former Astrologer, I no longer do charts, but I do know when starting a group we should have a positive Moon. May 22, the Moon will be in Aquarius which is a great sign for group work. Please think about May 18, or May 22, as a starting date.

YarnLady


----------



## janny (Feb 23, 2011)

what is a potato chip scarf?


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Just so you guys know I hope I didn't mislead anyone...

The sweater sampler isn't an actual sweater....it is all the techniques one would need to knit a seamless sweater in a small package. You can search on the web by looking for sweater sampler to see pictures and people have written blogs about their sampler. I am going to write a blog and journal my experience. 

Supposedly once you finish the sampler youll be able to knit seamless sweaters and change them to fit your needs and styles...like adding pockets, changing patterns, stuff like that. My research into seamless sweaters lead me to this book as the "bible" of bottom up seamless sweater knitting. The sampler is small enough to help you learn without freaking you out and taking too long. 

I want to take the skills smaller...and knit seamless sweaters for my chihuahuas and matching sweaters for myself....

Right after the sampler ther is a sweater to knit. We could do that as a group too.


----------



## LindaSue207 (Jan 22, 2011)

great idea, but first you have to get organized and have everyone who wants to join have their stuff ready to knit along with you. If I wanted to join I would have to buy the book, then the yarn and then try to catch up where you were on the pattern. So the best idea is to agree on what everyone is willing to try and then get the items needed and set a date on when we will begin our journey. It should be a learning experience for all of us and we can show our progress as we go along. It would be great seeing the same item in different colors. What do you think? If able print the pattern and wait until we all got the rest together and we can begin...


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

janny said:


> what is a potato chip scarf?


It's a curly scarf. If you google potato chip scarf you'll find it. Or search Ravelry for it.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

janny said:


> what is a potato chip scarf?


I think the information about this and where to find the pattern is in a previous communication. I imagine you could turn it up by doing a search.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

martin keith said:


> I am so new I am still shiny. I will join in if you ladies will let me in. Just as I was about to quit, someone comes along with a wonderful idea, so I will pull my few needles out of the trash and stand by for further instructions and start date list of material and so on.


This is for everyone...I probably shouldn't have put attn beginners and put attn knitters! But my last thread on the sweater workshop got bupkus in replies.

DONT QUIT! I'm tired of quitting. This time I'm gonna be a knitter. It is my time!

The sampler is small enough to be interesting without making you knit forever to be successful or learn something complicated.


----------



## Mandy's Mom (Mar 26, 2011)

Count me in! I just ordered the book!


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

First to prepare...

Do a search on the web for "Sweater Sampler" and look at the pictures and read what people say about their samplers. That can help you get an idea of the knit along. Post your thoughts.

Here is one...

http://neverendingyarn.blogspot.com/2008/01/sweater-sampler.html


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

xultar said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > I am so new I am still shiny. I will join in if you ladies will let me in. Just as I was about to quit, someone comes along with a wonderful idea, so I will pull my few needles out of the trash and stand by for further instructions and start date list of material and so on.
> ...


Thank you for your encourgement, I have ordered the book and I should have it by 4/28. Can you give us a heads up on the type yarn, and needle size and we can at least get our color picked out and get the needles ready. See I am so new I only have a couple of sets of needles.
This is going to be fun, as it should be. I just hope we can knit and not be reading the blog all the time.


----------



## Dimil (Feb 11, 2011)

Great idea! I can't join in for another month due to my garden is taking me over as it is included in a garden tour in May but after that I would love to join in. I will call up the book on Amazon. This would be perfect for me as I am a new knitter.
Dmill


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

freedomdove said:


> mjp362 said:
> 
> 
> > ok i bought the book! i'm in!!!!
> ...


i bought mine from ebay, i just cut and pasted the title into ebay's search and came up with about nine selections. i bought mine for 17.38 plus 3.99 shipping. LOVE getting stuff in the mail! can't wait!!


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

martin keith said:


> xultar said:
> 
> 
> > martin keith said:
> ...


. I'll post the details on supplies it later tonight. I think we'll start in mid to late may. That gives people time to get ready and read in a bit.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

mjp362 said:


> freedomdove said:
> 
> 
> > mjp362 said:
> ...


I have ordered so many needles and stuff it is crazy. I love getting knitting stuff in the mail.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

xultar said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > xultar said:
> ...


----------



## Bundle (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd love to join in. I took a knitting class last month, but so far I haven't knitted anything on my own. I think about it all the time but somehow I haven't had the courage to try, not even a dishcloth. Something like this may just be the motivation I need.


----------



## Cdunn (Apr 18, 2011)

I've only knitted a doll sweater & would love to do the Sweater KAL*


----------



## joy ann (Mar 21, 2011)

I would love to join this beginner group too. Made a few things but very basic stuff
Thank you for thinking of this!


----------



## Bev's~daughter (Apr 20, 2011)

YES please


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

xultar said:


> Let's start a beginners club right here in the forums?
> 
> What I was thinking is that we could pick videos of skills on YouTube, particular stitches, and or even a book like The Sweater Workshop and do knit alongs. That way we could work together and share our confusion.
> 
> ...


Sure! Sounds good for those of us who need a little problem/solution input. What's the name of the book? I go to school (getting another Master's), so I may not be able to keep up. Currently it takes me about a week and a half to make a dish cloth.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> xultar said:
> 
> 
> > Let's start a beginners club right here in the forums?
> ...


It is totally casual. Do what you can and learn from the group that is what it is all about. Then ose who finish can help those who are still working.

The book is...
The Sweater Workshop
Jacqueline fee

Do a google on it and sweater sampler just to see what it is all about.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Maryladominicana,

Try another shop..... I just re-started knitting after 45 years, so I'm a NEWBIE, too.
My daughter got me started when I was visiting her in Michigan (I live in Florida) and I have been doing fairly well, and one day I found that I had DROPPED a stitch & I could not figure out how to fix..... so I headed over to the mainland to "Knit and Stitch Boutique"..... and looked for help..... I wasn't in the shop more than 3 minutes when someone invited me to have a seat and proceeded to inquire if I had a problem? What it was? and encouraged me to get out my knitting, fixed it - while showing me how to fix.... and invited me to sit and join the 'open knitting group'...... asked if I'd like some water, Tea or Coffee? and/or chocolate & everyone looked up & said HI......
What a FANTASTIC group of Ladies..... 
There were 3..... great, friendly master knitter employees there for helping anyone, whenever they needed it.......

Like I say..... Try another shop..... In fact, check out on the web to see if any of the shoppes around you have 'open knitting' times & that's a great time to go in for help..... 
That's what I did and it paid off BIG TIME....

I am hoping to join them more often, when I need more company that just my Great Hubby.

Hugs & Happy Easter to all......
CBCarol of Cocoa Beach, Florida......


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

xultar said:


> When do you guys wanna start, like May 15? we could start a thread on 5/15 with to ask questions? Post pix of progress? Give ourselves assignments and encouragement.
> 
> I'd just like to find some folks in the forums who've knitted a sampler to be our coaches. I tried to knit a sampler already and it is too big. I didnt have anyone to talk to or ask questions of that is why I started this thread.
> 
> ...


xultar,
I just ordered the book, too; but am hesitant as to whether I will be able to keep up with the group. (I do not even know what a sampler is!) Have done a little knitting and crochet; but no real fitted items. I'd like to join (with reservations due to lack of confidence.) Hope the group can start with a small project, like a child's sweater. I think I might get discouraged with a big project. It took me years to do an afghan once. Kept giving up and then going back to it. Currently doing dishcloths. Talk about small!! I will keep peeking in on site to see if I can do it.
Sue


----------



## debbiedoo (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm interested!


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

I am also interested. Question is what do you do with the sampler when it is done? I would really like to find group that is going to make socks, since my attempt at them has bee a flop.
Chags (Judy)


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

LindaSue207 said:


> great idea, but first you have to get organized and have everyone who wants to join have their stuff ready to knit along with you. If I wanted to join I would have to buy the book, then the yarn and then try to catch up where you were on the pattern. So the best idea is to agree on what everyone is willing to try and then get the items needed and set a date on when we will begin our journey. It should be a learning experience for all of us and we can show our progress as we go along. It would be great seeing the same item in different colors. What do you think? If able print the pattern and wait until we all got the rest together and we can begin...


LindaSue
You have great organizational ideas. I do not know how a blog works with so many people and different ideas. We'll see....
Sue


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm Interested, too......

I'll get the book from the Library for now... as I just bought my "Addi Click" circular needles last month..... so I have to wait until My Social Security checks comes in and I pay those sticky things called.... BILLS..... You know, Food, Lights, etc.

I'm still really interested though......

CBCarol in Cocoa Beach, Florida......


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Sounds fun.....I just ordered my book. I think you should get a percentage. I think Amazon just sold a lot of books thanks to you :thumbup:


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> xultar said:
> 
> 
> > When do you guys wanna start, like May 15? we could start a thread on 5/15 with to ask questions? Post pix of progress? Give ourselves assignments and encouragement.
> ...


OK Folks. Here is a picture of a sampler. Basically it is all the things you need to know to knit a basic seamless sweater from the bottom up, BUT in a small package. The first picture is the front. In the book Jacquline Fee explains what skills are taught in what section of the sampler. You'll see that in the book. If I get time tonight I'll scan the page and post it for you so you can see. I'll also scan the ones that people have sent her. It's kinda cool.

*Now for Supplies....*

Needles
You can tell it is small because it is knit on circular 16" (inch needles. Pick the size of the needle to go with the yarn you choose. You will also need some double pointed needles in the same size. I'm sure if you have 12 in circular would work too, yours would just be smaller.

Yarn
You will need 1 light colour 4-ply worsted weight yarn. She says 4 ounces is is ample. You will also need an ounce in a contrasting colour. Most of you probably have this in your stash. I've heard people saying that it took more yarn than they had. I think it depends on the size of your skeins.

But basically, you can knit with what ever worsted weight yarn you want. Don't think I'm crazy but I'm using Red Heart. We can discuss that in the Red heart thread.

Buttons.
You'll need 2 buttons. I'm scrounging for those in my sewing box.

Other needs...
Row counter
If you have ADHD like me you'll need a Row counter. Nothing fancy. the 1.99 one that can also double as a stitch marker works for me.
(I've also used some scratch paper and a pencil as a stitch counter.)

Stitch Marker
We'll be knitting in the round. So it may be helpful to some. I've used rubber bands and a loop of yarn I tied from a cut piece from a skein.

I think that is all you'll need.
The pictures are from a lady's blog. Check out what she wrote about her sampler. http://neverendingyarn.blogspot.com/2008/01/sweater-sampler.html


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

would love to join, traveling by boat to alabama so it will be a few weeks before i will be able get book. brought alot of yarn on trip to keep busy


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

alexis kuppersmith said:


> would love to join, traveling by boat to alabama so it will be a few weeks before i will be able get book. brought alot of yarn on trip to keep busy


We won't get started till mid may or so. You'll be on land before then right?


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Would love to join in on this. But have just ordered the book from AbeBooks (got it second-hand because it has to come from the U.S. to Australia and the postage is a killer) and have to wait for it to arrive. It could take up to 3 months to get here to Oz. Essie


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Chags said:


> I am also interested. Question is what do you do with the sampler when it is done? I would really like to find group that is going to make socks, since my attempt at them has bee a flop.
> Chags (Judy)


I wanted to to sweaters first then socks. So Socks are coming. I have chihuahuas and their sweaters will be the size of socks. So i figured do sweaters get sweater knitting down and that would give me the confidence to do socks...then parlay that into knitting sock sized sweaters for my dogs...then knit the matching sweaters for me!


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

yes, since i posted i realized i can order book and have it waiting on me. please send the name of book so i will order the right on. i am what i call a beginner but my teacher said i was not
thanks


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

alexis kuppersmith said:


> yes, since i posted i realized i can order book and have it waiting on me. please send the name of book so i will order the right on. i am what i call a beginner but my teacher said i was not
> thanks


The book is called

The Sweater Workshop
Jacquline Fee


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

xultar said:


> templetb said:
> 
> 
> > The Sweater Workshop by Jacqueline Fee. I love this book. I have never actually done the sampler, but I use the book a lot for techniques. I am currently working on the Temple Cats hat from Knit Picks. It has stylized cats in tabby (brown) on a cream background. Jacqueline has a section on weaving that I always use with color work instead of stranding. I can't stand the floats. You weave the off color in every other stitch, but it does not show from the front. It is great! I may not knit with you but I want to keep in touch with this thread. I've got too many projects stacked up. Great idea!
> ...


JF says to use the cable cast-on technique to cast on 64 stitches on a 16 inch circular needle. But she also says if that is not enough to join them comfortably, then you can add more in multiples of 8. So if 64 stitches does not go around the circle without stretching terribly, start with 72 or even 80. The instructions will still work. Sorry to take so long to get back to you, I have been fighting a virus on my husband's computer.


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Would I be able to follow along without buying the book? Just recentley purchased 2 sets of needle. Would they have this book at AC Moore so I could use a coupon?
Chags(Judy)


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

templetb said:


> xultar said:
> 
> 
> > templetb said:
> ...


Will you be a coach for the thread when we start? PLEASE? You have the book. It isn't a full time thing. you won't have to spend tons of time we are recruiting more coaches!!!


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Chags said:


> Would I be able to follow along without buying the book? Just recentley purchased 2 sets of needle. Would they have this book at AC Moore so I could use a coupon?
> Chags(Judy)


I could type the weekly assignments...or the next steps in the thread.

I'm thinking of buying the addi clicks as a sampler graduation gift. I have a feeling I'll be using red heart for a bit longer after that purchase!
.


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

I have ordered the book and btw, I have 1 chihuahua and would like to knit us matching sweaters, too! Also, I would love to knit socks and haven't ever tried! This is going to be a terrific KAL!


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi: To those who can't afford to buy from Amazon. Try AbeBooks.com. I got a second-hand one from there for $15.00 including postage to Australia (actually most of that cost is the postage). I have bought many books from the different sellers on AbeBooks and have never had any problems. Now I just have to wait for the book to arrive. LOL. Essie from Oz


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

At least you _started_ your socks.I did a double needle cast on and then chickened out. Couldn't go any further. So I started on another dish rag.:|


Chags said:


> I am also interested. Question is what do you do with the sampler when it is done? I would really like to find group that is going to make socks, since my attempt at them has bee a flop.
> Chags (Judy)


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

I would be happy to help if I can. I will do my best. I consider myself an intermediate knitter. I am sure there are more knowledgeabe members than me, and they will also chime in.

Bonnie


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

xultar said:


> Chags said:
> 
> 
> > Would I be able to follow along without buying the book? Just recentley purchased 2 sets of needle. Would they have this book at AC Moore so I could use a coupon?
> ...


Every place I have looked for the Addi Click are sold out. Even Skacel who makes them are out.


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello CBCAROL:
Thanks for your response. By the way,I was invited to sit in the knitting circle with other knitters at that shop but, in order to do so, I would have to purchase my yarn there. Being that I too am on social security I try to purchase my yarn at places like Michaels or other craft shops where the yarns are less pricier. Additionally, I'm not that much of an experienced knitter that I can use expensive yarns. I have also tried other shops some of which are nicer than others but, it does seam that if you do not purchase something there, either you have to pay for lessons at $20/hr or make a purchase. Most of the times my questions have been what does the pattern instruction mean, or how to fix a dropped stitch after knitting to almost completion. I did not feel I should pay $20./hr for lessons to get one or two questions answered. Although sometimes I have bought items such as knitting needles in order to get help. 

I envey you living in beautiful Florida especially ater this long cold winter we have had in north east. I am looking forward to to our knit along with the sampler. Hopefully we will learn many new and wonderful things. Happy knitting


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

ok my book will be in april 25th. so i should be ready. when will we start? please let me know. thanks sandy67


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

HELLO IM NEW TO KNITTING PARADISE. WOULD LOVE TO JOIN YOUR KNIT ALONG GROUP. PURCHASED BOOK BUT WON'T ARRIVE UNTIL MAY 9TH. LET ME KNOW WHEN AND WHERE WE ARE TO START THIS. THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR DOING THIS.


----------



## pagebrenda (Jan 25, 2011)

I would love to join. :thumbup:


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I bet Amazon and some other book sellers wonder what on earth is happening! It is very noticeable that one person can make a difference. I did order the book. 

Also...what is the Vogue book that folks on here quote like it was a knitter's bible? They have many books, but I might like to own that one if I knew which to look for!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds like fun will look for the book. Always up for a new adventure :-D


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Tootsie said:


> I bet Amazon and some other book sellers wonder what on earth is happening! It is very noticeable that one person can make a difference. I did order the book.
> 
> Also...what is the Vogue book that folks on here quote like it was a knitter's bible? They have many books, but I might like to own that one if I knew which to look for!


I find vogue stuff complicated. But I'd love to know the name of the book if it is good I'll add it to my library.


----------



## jenno (Mar 18, 2011)

I think you have a great idea. I am currently knitting a v neck sweater and am very confused re the instructions for the neck line. Would very much appreciate some advice. Would also be interested in knit along.

Anne Marie, (Scotland)


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

I bought a used book off of Amazon....I think my total was 7.99 which included the shipping.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

alpajem said:


> Hi: To those who can't afford to buy from Amazon. Try AbeBooks.com. I got a second-hand one from there for $15.00 including postage to Australia (actually most of that cost is the postage). I have bought many books from the different sellers on AbeBooks and have never had any problems. Now I just have to wait for the book to arrive. LOL. Essie from Oz


Amazon sells used books....I just got this book for 7.99 with shipping from them.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> alpajem said:
> 
> 
> > Hi: To those who can't afford to buy from Amazon. Try AbeBooks.com. I got a second-hand one from there for $15.00 including postage to Australia (actually most of that cost is the postage). I have bought many books from the different sellers on AbeBooks and have never had any problems. Now I just have to wait for the book to arrive. LOL. Essie from Oz
> ...


NICEDEAL!
:thumbup:


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

OMG GUYS, I have it bad. I am dreaming about knitting and yarn!!!


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

Just ordered my book....Excited to recieve it and get started!!!WOOT!!WOOT!! : )


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't know which Vogue book everyone else is talking about, but I have Vogue Knitting: The Ultimate Knitting Book, and I really like it.

On a side note, I started my first ever sock yesterday and it's actually looking like a sock... LOL

I am following the youtube video series for knitting a sock using the magic loop method by Verypinkknits.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

$7.00 at Amazon!? I bought the spiral bound for a bit more than I could have gotten the other, but with shipping it came to $20.00. I'm sure it is worth it, but I DO LOVE a bargain!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

To all of you that are interested on the book, and live withing the Multnomah County Library system, (Portland Oregon)the book is available to borrow. just ordered mine from them and there are 9 more copies.
I'm working on several projects right now, but would love to try to join, I can never learn enough.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes but I live in Australia and shipping for a book from the U.S. is about $12.00. What was the shipping cost to you? Essie from Oz


----------



## Landraleavell (Apr 24, 2011)

I would love to do something like this! However i have to do loom knitting due to extreme limited use of my left hand! Does anyone know of great places to get free patterns for this type of knitting?


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

XULTAR,
If you do buy the "ADDI's" You will NOT be sorry.....

What I found was that They just feel great in your hands. 

The "Addi Basic" are about a 6" actual needle length., and
the "Addi Lace" are about 4" needle length, 
and the "Addi Bamboo" look to be 7 or 8" long.
They are all called "Addi Clicks" because they 'click' together with the nylon cable. 
I am currently trying to find out if their crochet needles click the same way & if they can go on the same cables as the knitting needles. Happy Knitting...... I know I am.
CBCarol of Cocoa Beach, Florida


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

The book that has been suggested is:
"The Sweater Workshop" by Jacqueline Fee


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi: Landraleavell: Just google loom knitting or frame knitting free patterns. Also there are several online loom knitting groups that you can join. One is called kniftyknitterlooms and another is frame_knitting. You should be able to google for these and sign up if you want to. Essie from Oz


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> XULTAR,
> If you do buy the "ADDI's" You will NOT be sorry.....
> 
> What I found was that They just feel great in your hands.
> ...


I have the regular addis and love them. But in most cases they measure a size larger on my gauge than they are labeled. since I'm usually using more than one kind of needle I just need to keep checking.


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

while waiting for my book, i found an easy, top down in the round raglan sweater pattern from ravelry and started it last night (can you tell i'm impatient?? lol) we'll see if i can get past the arms this time!! you have all inspired me to try again!!


----------



## LindaSue207 (Jan 22, 2011)

sorry I didn't get the name or author of the book that you are talking about. I have where to buy it but don't know the title thank you


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

LindaSue207 said:


> sorry I didn't get the name or author of the book that you are talking about. I have where to buy it but don't know the title thank you


"The Sweater Workshop" by Jacqueline Fee


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll try to purchase the book today/tomorrow. The local knitting shop doesn't have it - but I'll look on Amazon or elsewhere online. I'm still a full-time worker but would love to become part of this group of knitters. I've become so frustrated over some of the projects that I started - would be good to have a group of great ladies to say "HELP, I DON'T WANT TO PUT THIS INTO THE CIRCULAR FILE"  I'll let you know as soon as I can get my hands on the book and find out what I need as far as yarn/etc.

Shelia - NC


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Some videos to watch to get ready.

Cable Cast on - 



Join in the round - 



Join in the round - 



Join in the round - 




If you have other favorite videos for Cable Cast On and Joining in the round please feel free to post the video links.


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

I would be interested also in joining the group I crochet much better than knitting but I'm getting better with practice. I will order the book today and be ready to start with everyone else.


----------



## GJB (Mar 6, 2011)

I just ordered the Sweater Workshop Book, 5-7 day delivery.
How much yarn do I need and anything else I am ready
Hope I can follow this. Lts do it
GJB


----------



## GJB (Mar 6, 2011)

I just paid 25.95 ten minutes ago. Spiral also
GJB


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

I to am wondering needle size and amount of yarn?


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I put in the supplies list in thenthread already, 4/22/11 a couple of pages back. I'm at the airport or I'd search and post the link.


----------



## LindaSue207 (Jan 22, 2011)

I just went on Amazon.com and bought the Sweater workshop book for $17.50 plus free shipping if you buy $25.00 or more. They have used ones also so you can chose which one you would like. It takes 5 - 8 business days to get they say but I have bought from them before it takes more like 3 to 4 days to get. When will this begin, has there been a date set yet? I also want to know what are the guidelines for this, I am sorry if these questions may have been asked before but my computer crashed and I lost alot of what I had saved. Oh well live and learn.


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

I ordered a used book yesterday..today I got notice that they sold out. Went to Amazon and ordered tonight. I will be ready. I do work full time so I hope I can keep up
Chags (Judy)


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

How do you know the size on the circular needles. I can figure out needle size, but how do you measure needle length? Do you measure tip of needle to tip of needle or just the cord part?
Chags


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Broke down and ordered the book. Eager to start
Chags


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

I am wondering size of needles too...Post stated 16"..Mine are size 10....Confused....HEE!!HEE!!Do I need a different set?


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Chags said:


> I ordered a used book yesterday..today I got notice that they sold out. Went to Amazon and ordered tonight. I will be ready. I do work full time so I hope I can keep up
> Chags (Judy)


Judy,
I hope you are right; but, I just got an email "confirmation" from Amazon that said the book would be shipped "when available". Uh-oh, I wonder what that means for delivery time????
Sue


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

Chags said:


> How do you know the size on the circular needles. I can figure out needle size, but how do you measure needle length? Do you measure tip of needle to tip of needle or just the cord part?
> Chags


i've been told to measure tip to tip with the cable attached. hope that helps!


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

I also got a confirmation on the first one I ordered. It was the next day that I got the e mail about sold out. Good thing I checked my e mail or I would be waiting and waiting
Chags (Judy)


----------



## JILLfromWI (Mar 25, 2011)

I would love to join. I ordered the book off a used book site and it already shipped. I knit little projects many years ago but really consider myself a true beginner. After reading all the wonderful things about doing this sampler and the great instructions in this book, I really am excited to join.

JILLfromWI


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

mjp362 said:


> Chags said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know the size on the circular needles. I can figure out needle size, but how do you measure needle length? Do you measure tip of needle to tip of needle or just the cord part?
> ...


Thanks 
Chags


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Chags said:


> I also got a confirmation on the first one I ordered. It was the next day that I got the e mail about sold out. Good thing I checked my e mail or I would be waiting and waiting
> Chags (Judy)


Judy,
Did you get one after all? I tried Abebooks and ordered a used one. We'll see what happens next.
Sue


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I jus got a notice from Amazon that the used Sweater Workshop book I had ordered would not be coming...the seller was sold out. I had to reorder...for more money...hope this try will be more successful.


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

This store carries The Sweater Workshop. With shipping it is $21.00

http://www.buy.com/prod/the-sweater-workshop/q/loc/106/30817290.html?listingid=-1

YarnLady


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

I guess I was lucky, Amazon sent me a email mine was shipped 4/25. I know this will be a lot of fun, all of us asking a ton of questions and getting lost and having to frog and just doing the thing we do best and that is to kinit and learn along the way, and help each other.


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

I just received my confirmation also. They are sending it earlier than expected. I purchased the spiral book.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Circular needles are measured from tip to tip -- but when you buy them, they are marked as such along with the number of the needles. 

I work full time also - so hopefully we'll both be able to keep up  From what I can see on this site -- everyone is quite helpful and very eager to keep everyone going. My book is on order but I too need to know the type of yarn, how much is needed, and the number of the 16" circular needle.

Shelia-NC


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

A very close friend, whom I'm afraid I"d have to say is very obese showed up wearing a sweater that fit her so well - it looked really nice on her and seh said she'd made it following the directions in "Sweater Workshop". So I got the book and I've made several sweaters from it. They fit really nice. And you can make your sweater with cables or any decorative stitches you want; design it your way. Just make your gauge and follow her directions. The sampler is a good leraning tool too.


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

Scarlet, I am glad to hear your comments about the book we are all buying. I am looking so forward to using that book now! Sometimes patterns just don't fit like they claim.
Thanks.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

KTDID49, if you've had trouble with fitting this book may be your answer. I read the directions through first so I was familiar with what she was doing and then made a couple of 'special' accomaditions for my figure. Most sweaters go straight up from the bottom to the armpit. I found that adding 2 or 3 inches to the bottom width fit me better. Then I decreased gradually to the waist or jsut above till I had the originally called for number of stitches. Once you have made your gauge swatch you are in controll!!!


----------



## nargis shaikh (Mar 20, 2011)

pl tell me how much and what kind of a yarn we need for the project.I am looking forward to start.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow....I wonder if I will get a notice about mine that I ordered from Amazon. I think this post wiped them out of their books.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Scarlet - I love the "you're in charge" part of your message. That's my ultimate goal - feeling as though I'm in charge of my knitting/sizing. 

These little positive notes really help motivate us "newer knitters".

Great day to you all,

Shelia/NC


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm wondering if we don't need to take this 'thread' to a different link. Once we get going there will be a huge volume of Q&A and discussion. Can we/should we do that?


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

nargis shaikh said:


> pl tell me how much and what kind of a yarn we need for the project.I am looking forward to start.


This is posted on April 22 on page 7 at 20:17:24 (time).


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

You can use any leftover yarn you have for the sampler. When you make a sweater from the book it depends on the yarn and you can use most any yarn you want. There is a chart that gives the number of ounces for different weights of yarn for different sized sweaters. Also Ann Budd has a pocket guide available with her book of sweater patterns that gives approximate yardage for different size sweaters in various gauges. Remember some styles use more yarn than others. It's discussed in the book. I wouldn't get yarn until you've done the sampler and come to the part of "the workshop" the gets you ready to start a sweater.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Maybe we could make a list of those that wish to participate w/email addresses -- set up a special time of the day, say twice a week for questions/info/comments.

I'll talk with my son (IT Network Specialist) and see if he has any suggestions re how we could best set this up and make info available to everyone who is participating.

Let me know what you all think and if there is anything I can do to help get this going, I'm there. May take a little time - but by the time everyone gets their books, etc., we just might be ready --


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

Nicholas81 said:


> Maybe we could make a list of those that wish to participate w/email addresses -- set up a special time of the day, say twice a week for questions/info/comments.
> 
> I'll talk with my son (IT Network Specialist) and see if he has any suggestions re how we could best set this up and make info available to everyone who is participating.
> 
> Let me know what you all think and if there is anything I can do to help get this going, I'm there. May take a little time - but by the time everyone gets their books, etc., we just might be ready --


I appreciate your willingness to get this organized so it's not all over the place and hard to find. It would certainly help all of us I'm sure.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm glad Nicholas81's felt the motivation. It's all simple math. For example, say your gauge shows that you get 5 stitches per inch (SPI) If you want your sweater's finished measurements to be 34" at the bust and 36" at the hip you'll need to cast on 180 stitches (5 x 36" = 180sts) for the hip/bottom and you'll want to decrease 10 stitches by the time you reach the bust. (5 x 34" = 170sts) I like to have them all decreased by the time I reach the waist or just above and on the decrease row/round I'll probably dec one on each side every inch or maybe 2 on each side every 1.5 or 2 inches. The more you do it you'll find what you think looks best for you. So alter away. It's not a mystery, it's simple math. It's just VERY important to do a gauge swatch and get an accurate Gauge. Don't overlook half and quarter stitches - they add up!!


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

I think it would be a good idea to havea special time for everyone to post/and accomplishments on project. With e mail addrssed perhaps we would be able to work one on one when someone has a problem. Looking forward to start project.
Chags(Judy)


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Thats sounds like an excellent idea to me because I know I'll probably need help. Look forward to additional info. when available.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

AGP said:


> I am wondering size of needles too...Post stated 16"..Mine are size 10....Confused....HEE!!HEE!!Do I need a different set?


I think 10 would be perfect personally. You can make the 64 stiches reach without frustration.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Chags said:


> I think it would be a good idea to havea special time for everyone to post/and accomplishments on project. With e mail addrssed perhaps we would be able to work one on one when someone has a problem. Looking forward to start project.
> Chags(Judy)


I kinda wanted to do Wednesday evening check ins...for questions and chatting. What do you guys think?


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

penelope said:


> Nicholas81 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we could make a list of those that wish to participate w/email addresses -- set up a special time of the day, say twice a week for questions/info/comments.
> ...


We can't put email addys in a post. But maybe we could all get on google talk or yahoo IM or AOL AIM.

Once we decide which chat to youse Nicholas81 do you want to compile all our email addresses and chat usernames to mail out?


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I have to tell you...if it gets very complicated, we'll lose lots of us...probably me too.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

* ATTENTION SWEATER WORKSHOP KNITTERS *
I think we are getting ahead of our selves. First I put out a feeler for a suggested start date in mid May or the beginning of June.

Can you all quickly post your pref for a start date. 5/16 -5/18 or 5/30 - 6/01
Include in your post whether you'd like to be a coach or have talked to a fellow KP buddy about being a coach.

Include if you have away of getting the book and if you read the supplies post.

Also post the chat tool you use the most AIM, Y!IM, or Google talk

Put on preferred night of the week to do virtual group knitting!


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

The starting date DNA as far as I'm concerned. I know you suggested worsted weight yarn and 16" needles...haven't seen the size come up...I know there will be a range of gauge issues, but 'about' what size? 

I don't think I've mentioned that I think you are a hero for getting this going? Has it grown beyond your comfort zone?


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

book on its way,5/18 to make sure book is here, need needle size and as for as the chat tool not sure what you mean, but tell me which one you want to use and hubby will help me get on. any night of the week will work for me,but maybe after supper


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Tootsie said:


> The starting date DNA as far as I'm concerned. I know you suggested worsted weight yarn and 16" needles...haven't seen the size come up...I know there will be a range of gauge issues, but 'about' what size?
> 
> I don't think I've mentioned that I think you are a hero for getting this going? Has it grown beyond your comfort zone?


I can say Ive had a few Martinis since...but hero no. It was purely selfish. I can't find anyone to knit with! I cross country commute I'm in CA for 10 days and home for 4 days. It is hard to find friends to knit with if you live like that.

Plus knitting with motivation helps us all.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

* Attn KAL Knitters *

Read these posts!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-8059-7.html#88849
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-8059-10.html#92667


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

xultar said:


> * ATTENTION SWEATER WORKSHOP KNITTERS *
> I think we are getting ahead of our selves. First I put out a feeler for a suggested start date in mid May or the beginning of June.
> 
> Can you all quickly post your pref for a start date. 5/16 -5/18 or 5/30 - 6/01
> ...


Xultar,
I have ordered the book from Abebooks (Amazon did not have it in stock). Delivery from Abebooks expected around 5/16 (if it really comes. . .I've never dealt with them before, ), so a start date of 5/16 may be too early for me. I have read your tool list, wrote it all down and have started to gather things together. I am not qualified to be a coach, but may need one if there is one. I do not have a "chat tool". Not sure how to go about it. Lucky to be navigating here fairly well. Any weeknight after 7:00 would be okay.
Sue


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

I think this info is on page 8 or 9...Still not sure on size of needles tho....I know they need to be 16" from tip to tip....


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for the hint. I have big hips so that should help me. Lol.


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

Scarlet. Thank you for the hint. I have big hips so that should help me. Lol.


----------



## thirwoodnana (Mar 11, 2011)

This sounds good to me also.I'm going to look up the book on Amazon.I just bought a printer so I wouldn't have to buy anymore knitting books.LOL


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

Any start date works for me...My book has been ordered ..I have my yarn....Question on circular needles.....I understand they need to be 16" from tip to tip...Wondering what size?I have size 10 but have never used them...HEE!!HEE!!I chat mostly on FB but I do have aol AIM/IM.....Not super computor savy..But will figure it out I think.... : )


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

xultar said:


> * ATTENTION SWEATER WORKSHOP KNITTERS *
> I think we are getting ahead of our selves. First I put out a feeler for a suggested start date in mid May or the beginning of June.
> 
> Can you all quickly post your pref for a start date. 5/16 -5/18 or 5/30 - 6/01
> ...


I just received my book today from Amazon. It was a second hand spiral book and is in beautiful condition. I have the supplies and I am now ready to begin, the earlier(May 16) the better, but I am fine with whatever is good for the group. I would love a knitting buddy and I am not advanced enough to be a coach. Any night is fine with me, but I prefer Wednesdays. I do not know how to use any of the chat tools, so I will have to learn how to with the one that is chosen. I am eager to start and the book looks great!


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Have ordered book, should be here soon. Evenings would be best for me to knit since I work days. I have read post, have needle, yarn etc. Could do AOL/IM but will go with what everyone else wants. Perhaps we could still do something on forum incase people cannot due chat. Do know how to knit,but nothing fancy.
Chags(Judy)


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

May 18th would be a good day for the group to begin if others agree. I also would go along with the other dates if others need more time to get their materials together. I like a Wednesday, which is the 18th.

YarnLady


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm good with either starting date. I don't chat online so you've got me on that one??????
My book I ordered from Amazon should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm good with any date the majority chooses.
I would most likely need coaching before I would ever be able to coach anyone.
I have already ordered the book from Amazon, I have not read the supply post I will have to look for it.
I don't know what a chat tool is - I use AOL.
I'm free most nights I work during the day.


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm free to begin 5/16 but any date will be fine with me. Book should arrive this week. Have supplies. I'm a learner not a coach!!! Also have only chatted on FB but could figure out whatever the majority uses. Wed nights is fine but don't understand how that works with everyone all over the country(ies)!


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok I have a question; I just read the supply list and looked at the picture. I ordered the book just because all you smart ladies said it was a great teaching tool and I have not made anything on circular needles and I'm totally looking forward to learning. My question is what is that thing?? it doesn't look like anything I'm guessing its just a "thing" to learn how to use circular needles. Sorry if I sound dumb, but I haven't received my book yet so I'm a little confused.


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

i can start anytime....i will probably start as soon as the book comes in, shhhh don't tell! i don't do chat as it really slows my computer down.
cmbul- it's a sampler, something you make that incorporates all the parts of a sweater that you'll need to know, hope that helps!


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks mjp362 thats what I kind of thought but I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't expected to wear that thing! LOL


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

cmbul said:


> Thanks mjp362 thats what I kind of thought but I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't expected to wear that thing! LOL


lol you'd be one really tiny thing if you could!!


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh you ladies (cmbul and mjp362) are making me laugh.... : )


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

My book is due any day now it has been shipped. May whatever is ok for me, I can do chat on yahoo, or any of the others I guess but prefer yahoo. I am to new at knitting to be a coach. Time is fine for me but we are from coast to coast and one persons start time might be in the middle of someone else dinner and some are still working so need to be aware of a good night sleep for them. I hope I dont sound like a gloomy Gus I was trying to think of others. Can not wait to get started, this is going to be fun.


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

Any time is fine for me. Not a coach but will help if I can. Will have the book soon. Any chat site is ok with me also.


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

ladychodan said:


> sounds like a good idea, but I cannot take part. I do not know how to knit at all, although I would like to learn. I can crochet, but I have never been able to understand patterns.


beginners club for knitting. do you know the different stitches?


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

alpajem said:


> Hi: Landraleavell: Just google loom knitting or frame knitting free patterns. Also there are several online loom knitting groups that you can join. One is called kniftyknitterlooms and another is frame_knitting. You should be able to google for these and sign up if you want to. Essie from Oz


Ok were is Oz?


----------



## LindaSue207 (Jan 22, 2011)

xultar said:


> * ATTENTION SWEATER WORKSHOP KNITTERS *
> I think we are getting ahead of our selves. First I put out a feeler for a suggested start date in mid May or the beginning of June.
> 
> Can you all quickly post your pref for a start date. 5/16 -5/18 or 5/30 - 6/01 5/30/11 would be a good start date for me can't do Wednesday's
> ...


 Monday nights would be good because all the guys would watch football when that comes along just a thought...


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Oz is Australia.

YarnLady


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

Mondays for me is better then Wednesday's...However I can rearrange my schedule if everyone decides Wednesday's is best for the majority... : )


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Rose: Oz is Australia. Essie


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

I like the idea of Mondays - but think we should consider waiting until 6/6 to get started. Not everyone has their books or gathered their yarn, needles and other essentials for this project. Probably would be a good idea for everyone who wishes to participate to read the information up to and including this project before we get started. Then for the first group get together - if there was anything that we have questions on -- lots of help before we even get started. 

I've printed out most of the replies of those who have stated they are interested in starting this project -- I'll try to get that together within the next couple of days and we can use our personal emails to communicate thru this -- if that is ok with everyone --

Your thoughts


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

Sounds like a great plan Nicholas81.... : )


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

sounds good


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I would love to participate in an online knitting/crocheting club. It would be nice to learn how to knit a sweater, am thinking Christmas gifts for NEXT year as afghans are the gifts for this year. Will look for the book, "The Sweater Workshop." Still have 3 afghans to go for this year when the weather is cooler.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

I just got my book from Amazon....so I'm ready. I bought a used book and it's even autographed from the author. It's a shame my name isn't Ruth : )


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

I have been knitting since I was 2 years old so I would be prepared to help


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks....I know I will probably need lots of help


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a feeling we'll all be surprised at what we can accomplish together. The more positive thinking going into a project, the better -- I started reading from page 1 and am just to where the cast-on insructions start. She really does put everything into full detail -- I'm going to try that part tonight and see how it goes. 

If you feel the earth shake - it's just me telling the world that I have successfully cast-on the way she explains it -- chuckle!

I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow --

Shelia - NC


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

cmbul said:


> Ok I have a question; I just read the supply list and looked at the picture. I ordered the book just because all you smart ladies said it was a great teaching tool and I have not made anything on circular needles and I'm totally looking forward to learning. My question is what is that thing?? it doesn't look like anything I'm guessing its just a "thing" to learn how to use circular needles. Sorry if I sound dumb, but I haven't received my book yet so I'm a little confused.


Ha! I was thinking the same thing when I saw it. Is it a mini sweater or just a combination of stitches and methods we'll be using? I haven't gotten my book either. Supposedly arriving today.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicholas81 said:


> I have a feeling we'll all be surprised at what we can accomplish together. The more positive thinking going into a project, the better -- I started reading from page 1 and am just to where the cast-on insructions start. She really does put everything into full detail -- I'm going to try that part tonight and see how it goes.
> 
> If you feel the earth shake - it's just me telling the world that I have successfully cast-on the way she explains it -- chuckle!
> 
> ...


I may try her "cast on" myself tonight I'm in the middle of a big project for my Mom, so don't know if I'll stop my work on it to play....but this cast on has me curious


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

What i gather it isn't a sweater. It's a sweater sampler. It's a combination of stitches and methods that we need to learn to make a sweater later.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> Nicholas81 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a feeling we'll all be surprised at what we can accomplish together. The more positive thinking going into a project, the better -- I started reading from page 1 and am just to where the cast-on insructions start. She really does put everything into full detail -- I'm going to try that part tonight and see how it goes.
> ...


The cable cast on is so cool. I was able to read it from the book and get it right on the first try. That is why i like the book.


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

I have also tried the cable cast on, with no problem. There was a post with a link to you tube to see the video. Couple of pages back with how to connect with circular neeles. I am ready. Any date snd day. will have to be evenings since I work days.(work is always getting in the way of having fun) I may be of some help to some until it gets to complicated. Why do we need to use a chat and not just this forum?
chags(Judy)


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Hip Hip Hooray, YEA, YES; My book is here, now I have to get busy and read it and try the new cable cast on.


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

That is just such a wonderful idea. In this way we all could communicate better and important information can be sent directly to our emails. There will be so many participants that it might be difficult to keep up with info. I received my book yesterday and have been perusing it and am so excited about the possibility of learning. I can't wait.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

xultar said:


> SailorRae said:
> 
> 
> > Nicholas81 said:
> ...


You are smarter then me....I couldn't get it from the book, but found a youtube video and after about 5 attempts I figured it out...yea youtube :!: It is a lot slower then my old way, but I know it's because it's new. I'm proud that I learned something new today....good day :thumbup:


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

Just received my book! Am excited to get started. Looking foward to working with all you lovely ladies and gentlemen too. Guess I too shall begin reading book.


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

So I'm here in NY, and I thought well I'll just pick up a copy of the book here b/c it's NY so of course you can get it. Not a copy in the city--at least Man. B&N completely out, and I've visited every yarn shop--that was a good experience anyhow. So I've ordered online. Should arrive early next week.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

xultar said:


> Let's start a beginners club right here in the forums?
> 
> What I was thinking is that we could pick videos of skills on YouTube, particular stitches, and or even a book like The Sweater Workshop and do knit alongs. That way we could work together and share our confusion.
> 
> ...


I received my book yesterday and will begin reading it and trying out the sampler today. When will we begin our sessions? I'm ready. Hope I didn't miss a start date. 
:lol:


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

mrsglobe said:


> So I'm here in NY, and I thought well I'll just pick up a copy of the book here b/c it's NY so of course you can get it. Not a copy in the city--at least Man. B&N completely out, and I've visited every yarn shop--that was a good experience anyhow. So I've ordered online. Should arrive early next week.


Hi, I ordered a copy from Amazon.com on April 22. I received it yesterday, April 27.Thought it would have taken a lot longer to arrive. I didn't have to pay shipping because I bought "The Knitting Answer Book" as well, and the total purchase was over $30. I'm very pleased with both purchases.


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

My book arrived today..will start looking at it tonight. am ready when ever.
Chags(Judy)


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

I received my book yesterday, have started reading, was hoping for a neck-down way of doing sweaters, but i'll give it a whirl!! i've chosen cotton ease yarn to do the sampler in as i don't like wearing wool or acrylic next to my skin. REALLY like the cable cast on!! i will use that from now on!

knit on!!


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey guys we had 2 requests to begin the first week in June but the rest were for Mid May. So I'm thinking we start on Mid May and for those that need to start later we can practice our coaching skills and help them. 

So

MONDAY MAY 16 2011 is our start date!


----------



## pagebrenda (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Xultar,

What time do we log in


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

xultar said:


> Hey guys we had 2 requests to begin the first week in June but the rest were for Mid May. So I'm thinking we start on Mid May and for those that need to start later we can practice our coaching skills and help them.
> 
> So
> 
> MONDAY MAY 16 2011 is our start date!


Yes, thank goodness we have a date to start. Someone already mentioned it but what time do we start, there is such a vast time difference between all the members. Australia, England, Canada, and of course the US.


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

So, how will it work for those of us who cannot start that day? I am in the process of moving but really want to join in. Will we be able to catch up?


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

granny said:


> So, how will it work for those of us who cannot start that day? I am in the process of moving but really want to join in. Will we be able to catch up?


OMG I HAD THE BEST REPLY TYPED THEN MY IPAD WENT BONKERS...Grrrrrrrr

I will retype it when I really wake up. It is 3am out here now.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

granny said:


> So, how will it work for those of us who cannot start that day? I am in the process of moving but really want to join in. Will we be able to catch up?


*I think we should have (MON) 5/16 as the A start day and (WED) 5/18 as the B start day.*

Because I may not be able to make the 16th either.

Now, that means that we can have 2 days a week that we can have group knit. Which is nice! If you can't make one you can make the other and if you want to make both then you can do both!

So, what do you guys think. We'll have 2 start days which will also be our group knit days going forward.

How do you feel about that guys?


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea to me


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

xultar said:


> granny said:
> 
> 
> > So, how will it work for those of us who cannot start that day? I am in the process of moving but really want to join in. Will we be able to catch up?
> ...


This makes it even better, twice as nice. So all of you guys who can knit please be here both days, I think I will have a question ever few stitchs.
Still no start time, HMMMM I guess you will have to stay up and on line as long as you can


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

The 16th and 18 sound great to me..just waiting for time and place. Hame my book and supplies
Chags(Judy)


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds perfect to me!


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

sounds good to me, just waiting on my book can hardly wait!!!!


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

OK guys. It's just me (unless anyone wants to volunteer to be co-pilot) PUHLEEZ!

I'm thinking Monday & Wednesday Nights at 8p. I'm on the west coast nights so I won't be on until later.

How do y'all feel about the time? Gives you a chance to get in and get settled before jumping on. If you'd like to nominate a different time I'm game.

I'll also be on most Friday evenings and the weekends.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

8PM sounds perfect to me this is going to be so much fun, I hope the time flys by, so we can get started.


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

good time, will this be central or eastern


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

I am on the east coast so that will be 9:00 pm?Correct?


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

There is a 3 hour time difference from the East coast to the West Coast. So if it is 8pm on the west coast it would be 11:00pm on the east. I think, check it by clicking on the time on your computer and find the drop down window and it will show you time zones Eastern Mountain West.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

After re reading xultar last reply, I believe she has set the time to begin at 8:00 PM EASTERN because she said she will be on LATER because she is on the WEST coast.


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks still sounds like a good time.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

alexis kuppersmith said:


> good time, will this be central or eastern


*ATTENTION KAL Knitters*

Hey, can everyone who is in this KAL send me a PM? I'd like to know your timezone. I need to make a list of KAL participants and your time zones. Also. I'm looking for a few co-pilots! So if you are interested in being a co-pilot put that in your PM as well.


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

8 pm eastern would be good...Not sure how much I could compute at 11 pm as my days start at 4:30 AM....HEE!!HEE!! : )


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I have no idea how to send a private message...maybe someone can send this along for me. I live on the west coast...I'm a re-beginner, so I'm of no help when it comes to advise. I'll be one of those with all the questions! Tootsie


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

thank-you, that should work for me. I am still waiting for my book, hopefully it will come soon. I live in California.


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

same here! love to be involved if I can. Shirley.


----------



## nargis shaikh (Mar 20, 2011)

i am in virgina eastern time. what ever u decied pl let me know.thank u.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

xultar said:


> granny said:
> 
> 
> > So, how will it work for those of us who cannot start that day? I am in the process of moving but really want to join in. Will we be able to catch up?
> ...


I wonder if you plan to have two different nights, if it would help some folks to have two different start times as well. Thanks for going through all this trouble to get us going.
Sue


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

That seems like a good idea, Sue...It is hard just to plan a phone call between West and East coast...all of us trying to adjust schedules might cause a high drop-out rate! Hope not! Tootsie


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

Two days for the group sounds good to me!


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh almost forgot, Im mountain time, live in Utah, So if CA comes on at 8 I would come on at 9.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

*TIMES*

What do you guys think of rolling times? The start time could be 8pm for each time zone. Stay on for at least an hour that way you can meet the people from the next time zone and if you need to join later one night someone will be on till at least 11pm est 8pm pdt? Also people on Pacific can start earlier if they need to. (And if some folks on eastern time need to meet earlier you can get together and start an earlier group for the east coast. You guys can work that out amongst yourselves.

Later I will send all of you all the participants Knitting Paradise usernames and timezones so you will know who is where. I'll get that together tonight.

Sorry I was MIA this weekend I was so tired. I needed some thinking/organizing time.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It sounds like you are really getting things organize. I like your plan so far. Looking forward to joining this group.


----------



## nargis shaikh (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank u so much for the effort .looking forward joing the group.
one more thing some one help me why my name is on top logout why??????????? i do not under stand and donot know much about compt .i log in with my id .


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

xultar said:


> Let's start a beginners club right here in the forums?
> 
> What I was thinking is that we could pick videos of skills on YouTube, particular stitches, and or even a book like The Sweater Workshop and do knit alongs. That way we could work together and share our confusion.
> 
> ...


I think it would be an awsome Idea. I know I am fairly new to knitting, and there are many times where I am trying to figure something out and am confused. I say let's do this!!! Count me in for the beginner's club.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

xultar said:


> *TIMES*
> 
> What do you guys think of rolling times? The start time could be 8pm for each time zone. Stay on for at least an hour that way you can meet the people from the next time zone and if you need to join later one night someone will be on till at least 11pm est 8pm pdt? Also people on Pacific can start earlier if they need to. (And if some folks on eastern time need to meet earlier you can get together and start an earlier group for the east coast. You guys can work that out amongst yourselves.
> 
> ...


This sounds like a great idea. I'm in the east and 8PM is a good time. If I can't make it, I like that I will still be able to find someone here until 11PM. thanks so much for doing this. Fantastic idea!


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

What do you guys think of rolling times? The start time could be 8pm for each time zone. Stay on for at least an hour that way you can meet the people from the next time zone and if you need to join later one night someone will be on till at least 11pm est 8pm pdt? Also people on Pacific can start earlier if they need to. (And if some folks on eastern time need to meet earlier you can get together and start an earlier group for the east coast. You guys can work that out amongst yourselves. 

Later I will send all of you all the participants Knitting Paradise usernames and timezones so you will know who is where. I'll get that together tonight.

Sorry I was MIA this weekend I was so tired. I needed some thinking/organizing time.



I too think this is a fantastic plan as I am on eastern time as well....WOOT!!WOOT!!Excited to start... : )


----------



## Tee (May 2, 2011)

Hi im a beginner knitter basically im only interested in hats and scarves but will love to correspond with other fellow knitters this is a great idea


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

you have worked so hard on this and it is appreciated!!! i think we are all so excited to do something new and to have someone to talk to that we can work our schedule around the times set. still waiting on book, but notice said it had been shipped. thanks again


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

I like the rolling times idea. And let me just say how much I appreciate the time and effort you are putting into this. As a newbie to knitting I am sure I will benefit greatly. Thanks.


----------



## Tee (May 2, 2011)

yeah this will be good motivation


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

Checking in after return from vacation and glad to see there's been a huge buildup of interest. My book (the one unavailable in NYC!) is supposed to be shipped today. 

Can someone summarize where we are now if possible? We start on Sun 15 May, will be meeting every Sun, and also another day during the week with meeting times at 8pm in your local time zone (LTZ) rolling around so folks are overlapping? Is that correct or has some or all been superseded by later decisions? I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

There are 2 days..Monday's at 8:00 starting May 16 and Wednesday's May 18th starting at 8:00...Times will roll forward till 11 pm....


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Tee said:


> Hi im a beginner knitter basically im only interested in hats and scarves but will love to correspond with other fellow knitters this is a great idea


Feel free to join us. Send me a PM with your time zone.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

*ATTN:*

If you want to participate in the sweater workshop KAL and are unable to borrow or get the book pm me.

* PLEASE *don't forget to PM me with your time zone I want to make a list of KAL participants and their time zones to send to everyone so you know who to expect online.

I've been delaying this but I really think we should use a chat tool instead of chatting in the thread. I'm open to suggestions but I think we should go with GoogleTalk for chat.

You can read up on it here...you have to sign up for a google account but you get a gmail email address out of it if you don't already have one.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

xultar said:


> *ATTN:*
> 
> If you want to participate in the sweater workshop KAL and are unable to borrow or get the book pm me.


At first I did not think I could get the book, now it seems I may have two being shipped from different places. If I get two, I would be happy to share one with someone who cannot get it. If this is the case with anyone, please PM me.
Sue


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

* ATTN Do you know how to get a direct link to a post in the forums?*

Click the # on the top right of the post you want to link to.
Then copy the link from the address bar in your browser.

You can then create a post and paste the link in the post and anyone who clicks the link will be taken directly to the post.

Links to posts are very helpful when you want to answer someone's question by linking to a post that has the answer to that question.

So if a fellow knitter in the KAL asks a question you can help out the group by answering the question.


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Xultar - thank you so much for all your work on getting this started. I have my book, have read instructions and starting to work on project - S - L - O - W - L - Y.

I have an AIM account and looked into Google talk. Unfortunately, it is for a PC only and I have a Mac. Not sure how many out there have Macs. Could do Google video/voice but am sure not everyone has that capability either.


I hate this is getting complicated - sorry - but we still have time to get the kinks worked out.

Am anxious to start and love the forum, information and helpfulness and friendliness of everyone out there!!!!


----------



## Bundle (Mar 27, 2011)

Re: The Sweater Workshop. I can start on or after May 18. I'm in Colorado, therefore on Mountain time. Xultar, we really appreciate all the work you're putting into this.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Xultar...So I just read about numbers and browsers and stuff. I'm sorry but you'll need to break it down a bit more for me. I thought I'd answer that note in the way you suggested...can't even find the number and not sure I'd have known what to do if I'd found it. Shades of things to come, I fear. 

I have a mac...I was able to set up an account with gmail,but I don't use the mail service provided by Mac so that is probably the difference between LuckyGinger and me. 

I do have the book as of today. I've done some reading but no knitting yet.
My gmail 'handle' is TootsieKnits. I'll watch for something there or here to try to get connected. 

Bet you'll need a hug now and then to get us all going...so ..Consider yourself hugged! Tootsie


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

I am YarnLady and I want to be in the Sweater Workshop. I live in Chicago which is Central Standard Time, but we are on Daylight Savings Time presently, I think all time zones change to Daylight Savings time but I could be wrong. 

Beside using Google chat we are also going to post notes??

Thank you for setting this up, Xultar. If I need to know something else, please let me know.

YarnLady


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

Tootsie wrote: Xultar...So I just read about numbers and browsers and stuff. I'm sorry but you'll need to break it down a bit more for me. I thought I'd answer that note in the way you suggested...can't even find the number and not sure I'd have known what to do if I'd found it. Shades of things to come, I fear. 

I have a mac...I was able to set up an account with gmail,but I don't use the mail service provided by Mac so that is probably the difference between LuckyGinger and me. 

Thanks for the info re mac. I signed up for google email account and see that I can to google chat -hooray!

My handle is lucky1ginger2 - talk to you all soon.......

I do have the book as of today. I've done some reading but no knitting yet.
My gmail 'handle' is TootsieKnits. I'll watch for something there or here to try to get connected. 

Bet you'll need a hug now and then to get us all going...so ..Consider yourself hugged! Tootsie


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

so excited, got my book.."finally", can't wait. Even though I am moving I am going to make sure I am involved. Being new I want to learn all the stuff!!


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

xultar said:


> * ATTN Do you know how to get a direct link to a post in the forums?*
> 
> Click the # on the top right of the post you want to link to.
> Then copy the link from the address bar in your browser.
> ...


This is all "Greek" to me. Will those of us who are "tech" limited be able to manage?
Sue


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Looking forward to KAL I am in Eastern time zone
Chags(Judy) [email protected] not sure how to go google talk but will check it out
Chags


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Chags said:


> Looking forward to KAL I am in Eastern time zone
> Chags(Judy) [email protected] not sure how to go google talk but will check it out
> Chags


I do not have a clue about google talk.
Sue


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

I am just going to follow the forum here...I figure if I get stuck someone here can talk me through....So excited...Still waiting on my book....WOOT!!WOOT!! : )


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue

I went to google and typed in google talk. Then I downloaded it (google talk) I think that is what to do IF anyone can confirm this or send directions. Perhaps someone will help us so we can check it out before we start KAL
Chags(Judy)


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue
Went to google download google talk. I think that is all you need to do IF someone can comfirm or tells us how to do it. 
Chags (Judy)


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue
Went to google download google talk. I think that is all you need to do IF someone can comfirm or tells us how to do it. 
Chags (Judy)


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Chags said:


> Sue
> 
> I went to google and typed in google talk. Then I downloaded it (google talk) I think that is what to do IF anyone can confirm this or send directions. Perhaps someone will help us so we can check it out before we start KAL
> Chags(Judy)


Judy,
Thanks for you feedback; but, download it where? Like on the desktop or something? I'll keep posted for more info.
Sue


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue
In google bar on computer or just google .com then on screen it will ask you if you want to download. Click on Download button. If you do not have a account it will give you directions to make a account. It is free, it ask for your email and to make a password, and your birthday, it also gives you letters to put in a box
Judy If anyone has more info PLEASE advise


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm on eastern time -- looking forward to this very much. I've reread the instructions several times and hope that I'm ready. I look forward to learning from all of you -- each individual has many different things to offer this group.

Appreciate that U has taken the reins and set this up. I had made a list of all who were interested and had been working with my son to see what type of chat line we could set up -- I just thanked him for the help and told him that one of our own knitters had us ready to go.

Many thanks again U and all those who have been working to get things rolling.

Shelia/NC


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I keep pecking away at the 'connection' to our new communication device. I have signed up for gmail ([email protected]) and just downloaded Google Talk. I don't know yet where to find it or how to use it. 

Xultar...are you going to have a little mini tutorial on using the system? Seems that several of us are sort of out here in limbo, not knowing how to, or if we can, communicate. Thanks! Tootsie


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm with you guys who are lost, I have never used google talk so even if I download I don't understand how it will work???
I am dazed & confused


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey guys I'm on the red eye to The east coast. I'll post after 12noon with instructions. See you Friday. Wed night before travel day and travel day are MONSTERS for me. I will get some goole talk instructions up.


----------



## GJB (Mar 6, 2011)

I got my book Sweater workshop. When does this start.I am not sure how to do any of it. GJB


----------



## GJB (Mar 6, 2011)

I am on Central Time. Sounds like I am going to learn more about the computer along with knitting a sweater.
GJB


----------



## nargis shaikh (Mar 20, 2011)

hi,my name is nargis ,i am in virgina i do not know much about computer . now please tell me how we start the knitting class ,i borrow the book from local library.please let me know. thank u so much.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

*YOO HOO KAL Knitters *

Can you guys PM me your google talk usernames so I can add you as a contact and test chatting.

Apple MAC users....I found a solution

You can configure iChat to work with Google Talk. YEA...
Check out the instructions at this link - http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24076


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

Xultar - (mac user) when I signed up for google email - was able I think to also be on google chat. 



Thanks - ready and waiting for excitement to begin.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

xultar said:


> *YOO HOO KAL Knitters *
> 
> Can you guys PM me your google talk usernames so I can add you as a contact and test chatting.
> 
> ...


Still having trouble with downloading google chat or whatever. Judy (Chags) tried to explain; but, I haven't been able to do it. I did get my book today. In fact I got two, from two different places, so if there is someone who can't get one, let me know and I will send it off to them.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

*Don't put personal info like email or goggle usernames in your posts*

PM me your google chat info so I can create a list so everyone can have each others info.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> Still having trouble with downloading google chat or whatever. Judy (Chags) tried to explain; but, I haven't been able to do it. I did get my book today. In fact I got two, from two different places, so if there is someone who can't get one, let me know and I will send it off to them.


when you clicked on the box to download at this link what happened?

http://www.google.com/talk/


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

Even if we do not do the "GOOGLE CHAT"...Can't we still communicate with questions using this forum?I am not doing the google chat...Waiting on my book ...Have recieved confirmation it has been shipped....I think I will need minimal help...At least I am hoping....HEE!!HEE!! : )


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

xultar said:


> Susan Miller said:
> 
> 
> > Still having trouble with downloading google chat or whatever. Judy (Chags) tried to explain; but, I haven't been able to do it. I did get my book today. In fact I got two, from two different places, so if there is someone who can't get one, let me know and I will send it off to them.
> ...


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-8059-19.html#111123

this is just a test to see if I can follow xultar's instructions - haven't made it yet maybe this one will do it.....


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

I just now did the download for google chat it was easy. I just typed in googlechat.com and it was easy from there.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

*ATTN KAL Knitters*

If you feel uncomfortable using google talk (google chat) for privacy concerns of ANY reason please feel free to chat in the forums the nights of the knit along (KAL) I'll start a thread on the knitting days and you can chat in the thread. It won't be real time but hopefully you'll feel like you are knitting with a group and getting questions answered.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

YEs, chat in the forums on knitting nights. I'll start a thread on each of the knitting days for people to chat in. IT won't be real time but you'll be able to ask questions and chat with others.


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

xultar said:


> YEs, chat in the forums on knitting nights. I'll start a thread on each of the knitting days for people to chat in. IT won't be real time but you'll be able to ask questions and chat with others.


I think it might be easier for most people to use thread on this forum rather than us google talk. It may cause a lot of stress for some, knittng and computer all together. I will check back tonight and see if I can be of help to anyone with google chat. Not a whiz at computer but I am able to generally get by
Chags (Judy)


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Chags said:


> xultar said:
> 
> 
> > YEs, chat in the forums on knitting nights. I'll start a thread on each of the knitting days for people to chat in. IT won't be real time but you'll be able to ask questions and chat with others.
> ...


Makes sense! what if we tried both. I'll still send everyone a list of google talk usernames so if people want to use chat to talk out a question they can do so in real time or they can use the thread.

I think google talk may have made things more complicated and frustrating and I apologize for that guys.

After all we are supposed to be knitters not tech experts!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

I will be using the forum also, I'm just not comfortable with the google thing.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

*KAL KNITTERS get ready to start your engines!*

Ok, this week I will pm you a list of users that have contacted me with their timezones. That is so you know who to expect online.

In will start a thread in the MAIN forums on Monday 5/16 and Wednesday 5/19 at 7:30p edt (4:30p pdt) I will also be online on Google Talk. The purpose of the KAL is so you feel like you have a place to ask questions about what you are knitting and to talk to other KNITTERS knitting the same thing. Hopefully it builds community and motivates us to finish a project that can help us knit beautiful sweaters!

Use the thread to post questions about things that may be confusing you or things you found tough to understand in the book. Then others of us can chime in and answer questions and comment. If you know of a video or online resource that can help post a link to the resource or video.

The whole point for this KAL is community, FUN, and learning! You know how you get to a point in a pattern and you quit it because something was confusing, or you read the passage 6 times and then give up? Well during this KAL we are each others best resource. We support and motivate each one of us till the end.

Once the evening is over, my plan is to go back through the thread and pick up the tips, answers and hints and post them in a thread in the resource area so anyone else who wants to do the sweater workshop has the benefit of our success.

So, I know some of You have been reading and even knitted ahead...That is good because that is blazing a trail that the rest of us can follow! So get ready...the Sweater Workshop KAL is almost here! I'm so excited!


----------



## JILLfromWI (Mar 25, 2011)

I would really like to thank you for organizing and doing this KAL. I "dabble" in knitting and really want to learn to do more complicated things. I really think this KAL will help me.

Again, thank you so much!!!

JILLfromWI


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

JILLfromWI said:


> I would really like to thank you for organizing and doing this KAL. I "dabble" in knitting and really want to learn to do more complicated things. I really think this KAL will help me.
> 
> Again, thank you so much!!!
> 
> JILLfromWI


Thank you for participating. It is tough knitting alone. Having friends online has gotta help motivate us to learn and push forward to bigger and better projects.


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

yes, I am one of the guilty who have started but only because I am slow, but now I am stuck and need help because no matter how many times I read the directions I can't figure out how to make short rows.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

granny said:


> yes, I am one of the guilty who have started but only because I am slow, but now I am stuck and need help because no matter how many times I read the directions I can't figure out how to make short rows.


Who ever came up with short rows is an evil genius. :twisted:


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok guys, we start Monday at 8pm in each time zone! I'm so excited. I'm going to get some help this weekend on short rows so maybe I can help out at that part.

We have 14 KNITTERS in the KAL. I'll and all of you the list via pm this weekend. I won't include email addresses so if you need to get in touch with someone. PM them on the board I'd like to respect your privacy.


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

xultar said:


> Ok guys, we start Monday at 8pm in each time zone! I'm so excited. I'm going to get some help this weekend on short rows so maybe I can help out at that part.
> 
> We have 14 KNITTERS in the KAL. I'll and all of you the list via pm this weekend. I won't include email addresses so if you need to get in touch with someone. PM them on the board I'd like to respect your privacy.


Also looking forward to KAL. I think with 14 knitters we will be okay working on the forum. Don't you think so?
Judy(Chags)


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

yeah, I am ready!! and thanks for addressing the short rows problem


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

please forgive me with this question, but how will i know if i have a pm


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

alexis kuppersmith said:


> please forgive me with this question, but how will i know if i have a pm


At the top of this page you will see the "Private Messages" highligted in yellow and you will get an email saying you have a private message.
Sue


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

thank you sue i just did not want to miss the start of the KAL so i will be checking my email thanks again


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Xultar, 
WooHoo! 
Thank you for all of the time you have invested in prepping for the KAL. 
Looking forward to the group activity.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Here are the first links i pulled together for the iKAL resources thread.

Just to keep the help in one spot for ease of use for us and anyone who wants to knit a sampler later on.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=101047&t=8951

I'll also paste the the link in the KAL knit day threads


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Short row heel. No wraps!




Oooops, didn't mean to post it here :roll: 
Will post on the KAL thread :?


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

Frogsong said:


> I would love to join in! I just ordered the book on Amazon.
> I am a very beginner knitter. As of right now, I have under my knitting belt:
> 
> 1 simple garter stitch scarf.
> ...


This book is also on Alibris. I just received mine (wire bound and used for $6.00 plus shipping) and ready to start the sampler.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

xultar said:


> Ok guys, we start Monday at 8pm in each time zone! I'm so excited. I'm going to get some help this weekend on short rows so maybe I can help out at that part.
> 
> We have 14 KNITTERS in the KAL. I'll and all of you the list via pm this weekend. I won't include email addresses so if you need to get in touch with someone. PM them on the board I'd like to respect your privacy.


Did not sign on til today, but ready to start tomorrow. Can I get a copy of the list?


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Betty White said:


> xultar said:
> 
> 
> > Ok guys, we start Monday at 8pm in each time zone! I'm so excited. I'm going to get some help this weekend on short rows so maybe I can help out at that part.
> ...


PM me with your time zone


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Short row heel. No wraps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you pst it in the KAL resource thread in the resource forum too. I love the technique.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

*The Sweater Workshop Knit Along (KAL) STARTS tonight at 8PM in each time zone.*

I sent everyone who PMed me a list of who I know is participating. I know some of you are concerned about privacy and so am I. If you have sent me your email address it was not included on the list. If you want to contact someone PM them and ask them for their email address if you want to communicate off the forums.

If you have co-pilot next to your name you are DRAFTED to help out. Basically that is kinda filling in for me if I'm not on line. Answer questions, cheer people on, motivate etc. Also it means that you may need to post you tube or help links from the KAL thread into the resources thread in the resource & links forum.

I'll pm the copilots separately.

I don't know about you guys but I have TONS of questions. I cannot wait until tonight!!!!!!!!!!!

READY YOUR NEEDLES!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Needles are at the ready! :thumbup:


----------



## nanaerma (Mar 7, 2011)

I will join, looking forward too it, ordered the book just now. Am fairly new to the world of knitting, and would love the help.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, Nanaerma.
I'm also a newbie, knitting for less than a year. I've learned so much from this forum that I decided to try a pair of socks.

I'm halfway through my first sock and looking forward to learning more. bt


nanaerma said:


> I will join, looking forward too it, ordered the book just now. Am fairly new to the world of knitting, and would love the help.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Hi, Nanaerma.
> I'm also a newbie, knitting for less than a year. I've learned so much from this forum that I decided to try a pair of socks.
> 
> I'm halfway through my first sock and looking forward to learning more. bt
> ...


I was thinking that if this KAL goes well we should do one for Socks this summer. What do you think!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

*YES*, *Yes*, *Yes*:thumbup:


xultar said:


> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Nanaerma.
> ...


----------



## nanaerma (Mar 7, 2011)

have not knitted socks before, would like too try.


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

I think this is the next great idea! I have always wanted to knit socks. Everyone who does seem to really enjoy making and wearing them.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

I just started my first sock and am about the start the heel :shock: 
It's vewwy skawwy (very scary) to me, but here goes....:|


Elaine.Fitz said:


> I think this is the next great idea! I have always wanted to knit socks. Everyone who does seem to really enjoy making and wearing them.


----------



## nanaerma (Mar 7, 2011)

I think they use special yarn, will have to check.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh please do start a sock KAL, I have some brain damage or something, I have tried for 2 weeks to get a sock started, and wind up rip it out and start over so many times I have had to cut the yarn off because it was so frayed. I have watched the you tube all to no avail. I think my problem is the diameter of the yarn is so small and only start with casting on 32 stitches and when you add 3 double points to the mix there is not a lot of room plus I am a guy and my hands are big, I shouldn't use the hands as a reason because the doctor that put tubes in my sons ears years ago had hands as big as a catchers mitt, well they were a lot bigger than mine any way. Last night I got so mad at trying to do the sock, I don't cuss, but if I had pen and paper handy I could have written some for sure.
So I do hope we can have a sock KAL so I can conquer this sock thing.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

nanaerma said:


> I think they use special yarn, will have to check.


I don't think a special yarn is necessary but I do know special techniques are used. There are a few. I guess finding the one that works for you and your pattern is the key.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

xultar said:


> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Nanaerma.
> ...


I would like to be counted in on the sock KAL, too. Thanks, you guys and girls.
Sue


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

xultar said:


> nanaerma said:
> 
> 
> > I think they use special yarn, will have to check.
> ...


I know they do have sock yarn, which has some stretch factor built in. Paton is one brand; but, there are others. 
Sue


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Anyone knitting?
I got in a bit of trouble when doing the cable cast on. Decided to look on youtube for pointers, only to find there are two ways of doing the cable cast on. The first one that popped up and is shown several times is not the one J. Fee wants us to use. You have to look at many to finally see, ah, yes there is a second way to do this (with the same name) without turning the needle the needle to the right and thus turning the stitch. I tried to copy the site with the correct method; but couldn't. I guess the best hint I could give that might make it clearer is to keep the right needle pointing to the tip of the left needle when transfering the new stitch.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

I think I am lost. Where do I find you all on the KAL, if not here?????
Sue


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

I just finished the heel on my first sock! WooHoo 
I did use sock yarn and size 1 cables, but only *after* I had practiced with size 4 cables and Peaches and Cream. 
I made at least 6 toes (frogged and then reknit until I felt comfortable) and 4 heels (again, frogging and reknitting until I felt comfortable).My Peaches and cream is more like figs and mud ...it's soooo dirty , and it has lots of character marks (imperfections).


martin keith said:


> Oh please do start a sock KAL, I have some brain damage or something, I have tried for 2 weeks to get a sock started, and wind up rip it out and start over so many times I have had to cut the yarn off because it was so frayed. I have watched the you tube all to no avail. I think my problem is the diameter of the yarn is so small and only start with casting on 32 stitches and when you add 3 double points to the mix there is not a lot of room plus I am a guy and my hands are big, I shouldn't use the hands as a reason because the doctor that put tubes in my sons ears years ago had hands as big as a catchers mitt, well they were a lot bigger than mine any way. Last night I got so mad at trying to do the sock, I don't cuss, but if I had pen and paper handy I could have written some for sure.
> So I do hope we can have a sock KAL so I can conquer this sock thing.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

That's my question, too.


Susan Miller said:


> I think I am lost. Where do I find you all on the KAL, if not here?????
> Sue


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

luckyginger on google talk


----------



## starryblu (Apr 6, 2011)

hey, could someone give me an idea on what's going on in this thread? i read the first post, but i'm not sure that i want to read through all 23 pages! soooo...what's up? i do know i am very interested in joining in with other beginning knitters...and i am most certainly a beginner! i know how to knit, purl, cast on, and bind off, and that's the total of my knowledge lol. so i have been very hesitant to take on anything but the simplest of simple projects, as i have no one to help me.

thanks so much, and happy stitching!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

btibbs on google talk


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi! We're having a KAL on google talk tonight. Started at 8PM central time. Would love to have you join in! As we say in the south, "Come own dow en" hugs btibbs70


starryblu said:


> hey, could someone give me an idea on what's going on in this thread? i read the first post, but i'm not sure that i want to read through all 23 pages! soooo...what's up? i do know i am very interested in joining in with other beginning knitters...and i am most certainly a beginner! i know how to knit, purl, cast on, and bind off, and that's the total of my knowledge lol. so i have been very hesitant to take on anything but the simplest of simple projects, as i have no one to help me.
> 
> thanks so much, and happy stitching!


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Go to active topics and find the KAL chat thats where the live (sorta) is going on. Its not live if you want live you have to go to google talk and sign up, I'm just going to use this forum because I don't know about google talk, hope this helps


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

in order to do google chat/talk - all you need is a gmail address from google. then you can chat by just typing back and forth versus waiting for another email from forum to see what other person has said. But it does require another email address.......


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

You still here, Lucky? I've been trying to figure all this out and I'm only more confused. I hope I can get connected soon. I'm ahead of my allotted time slot, but there won't be many of us on at PDT if I read the list correctly. Tootsie


luckyginger said:


> in order to do google chat/talk - all you need is a gmail address from google. then you can chat by just typing back and forth versus waiting for another email from forum to see what other person has said. But it does require another email address.......


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Can an Aussie join? If so, where can I start looking for the book? I love to learn new things,and have just loved the forum, because I am a bit of a loner knitter in my area, and happy to have the friendship and fun here.Shirley.


----------



## cherry (Jan 22, 2011)

Is that what you are knitting? Is it a sweater? I just can't figure it out and can someone show a picture of someone with it on so I can see what it looks like. thanks cherry


----------



## jengmn (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm in! I will get my stuff together. I got that book for Christmas, let's see, in 2000-something -- and I haven't made anything yet. Thanks for the inspiration! I will do my best.


----------



## teegee (Feb 2, 2011)

If I may make a suggestion if you cannot get the book? try your local library. I always look at books (if the library has it) before buying. The Library in Ohio connects to all over - at lease SE Ohio does.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Here ya go!
It's *not* a sweater you can wear, sadly. It is a practice piece. 


cherry said:


> Is that what you are knitting? Is it a sweater? I just can't figure it out and can someone show a picture of someone with it on so I can see what it looks like. thanks cherry


----------



## DotMorancy (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm interested. Will be away until the 27th. Is that too late to start? I don't have the book, is that a problem?


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Anyone may join. All are welcome.


shirley m said:


> Can an Aussie join? If so, where can I start looking for the book? I love to learn new things,and have just loved the forum, because I am a bit of a loner knitter in my area, and happy to have the friendship and fun here.Shirley.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

I would love to do this with a simple knitted afgan pattern. Think you might do one of those in the future?


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Throw it out there as a new thread (Maybe* KAL afghan sampler*). Someone may be willing to lead!


debch said:


> I would love to do this with a simple knitted afgan pattern. Think you might do one of those in the future?


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I belong to a knitting group and some did this sampler. The group decided that the finished project looked like a sweater for a fish.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

shirley m said:


> Can an Aussie join? If so, where can I start looking for the book? I love to learn new things,and have just loved the forum, because I am a bit of a loner knitter in my area, and happy to have the friendship and fun here.Shirley.


Shirley,
I got one from Amazon.com (which originally said they were unavailable and would send when in) and one from Abebooks.com. where I went when I thought I couldn't get the book from Amazon. They both came through. If you can not get one, send me a PM on this site, give me your address and I will send one to you if I still have it. I don't want you to feel like a "loner knitter". I too find this site helpful and folks, so friendly. So, welcome, and if I can help feel free to contact me.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

My old computer can't download. It can print anything that is on this forum.

I live in Peoria, Ill. 175 short miles SW of Chicago. That puts me in the Central Daylight Saving Time. 

Count me in. Today I got the knitting book called Stitch n Bitch beyond the basics. Simple answers to things I had almost understood. Now I will be more confident. She spends lots of pages teaching how to design and make charts for her garments. Some are lovely. I ordered my book for this group enterprise yesterday. I think they had 3 left. Thanks for being there. Monday and Wednesday evenings will be fine for me---if I can find you on-line.
Someone on one of these forums recommended the Stitch n Bitch series. Carolyn
Carolyn


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

debch said:


> I would love to do this with a simple knitted afgan pattern. Think you might do one of those in the future?


Afghans are on my list! If this goes well then socks are next and maybe Afghans for winter.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> My old computer can't download. It can print anything that is on this forum.
> 
> I live in Peoria, Ill. 175 short miles SW of Chicago. That puts me in the Central Daylight Saving Time.
> 
> ...


We will be in the forums on a Thread Wednesday night just look for us chatting about knitting.


----------



## margs (May 18, 2011)

lthink this is a great idea but the main thing is l have trouble knitting left handed different stitches other than the easy begining stich. this the same wwith crotchet l not even any good with crotchet l dont know how to crotchet l stich at all. 
margot turner


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

My home page is Google, but I got a warning that the talk site is not safe, and my computer won't let me go there. Thank you for still using this forum.

Notice the ads that appear. On another thread, someone deliberately posted a message about cats. For some time then, we got ads for cat litter, etc.

I can respond to a PM, but I don't know how to start one.

I am on Central Daylight Savings time. Carolyn


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> My home page is Google, but I got a warning that the talk site is not safe, and my computer won't let me go there. Thank you for still using this forum.
> 
> Notice the ads that appear. On another thread, someone deliberately posted a message about cats. For some time then, we got ads for cat litter, etc.
> 
> ...


Hi, I've attached a file showing you how.


----------



## SHAHOLTS (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi I am new to the forum. But it appears that the sampler in question is "an item that incorperates the stichs, patterns
skills needed to make a sweater" Not the sweater itself.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

SHAHOLTS said:


> Hi I am new to the forum. But it appears that the sampler in question is "an item that incorperates the stichs, patterns
> skills needed to make a sweater" Not the sweater itself.


That's right. When the project is finished, it looks like a sweater suited to a fish


----------



## SHAHOLTS (Feb 21, 2011)

THANK YOU, when are we getting started?


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

SHAHOLTS said:


> THANK YOU, when are we getting started?


It started last week...will be doing KAL again this week on Monday and Wed. Look for KAL in subjet on top of page and you will find everything you will need. Any question I can answer for you, feel free to PM me
chags


----------

